# black seeds in poop?



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

sigh
i never thought UI'd be starting a poop thread.

Here we go..dd has had lots of little black seeds in her poop.
It started several days ago....the poop is FOUL, nasty orangybrown diarrhea..did i mention FOUL? The poo is FULL of little black seeds (like kiwi seeds (for those not familiar, think black sesame seeds)...at first I thought maybe it was Kiwi seeds...fdd loves kiwi, and maybe her dad had gotten her one...but now..it has benn DAYS..and her poo is chock full of these little black seeds, and she hasn't been eating ANY kiwi, or strawberries, or anything at all....what the heck?
I've looked online, can't find anything.....only the advice that it is normal to have seeds pass through...but she ISN'T eating them! At least, not in the last several days??

It's some horrible exotic disease, right?


----------



## cloak (Aug 27, 2004)

Have you written down everything that she's eaten that you can think of? Maybe if you posted a list someone here might be able to pinpoint what might be causing it. I googled around and didn't find anything either.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

Could it be parasites or something else other than seeds? Have you tried examining them to make sure they are seeds?


----------



## IansMommy (Jun 14, 2005)

whole grain bread or crackers?...sometimes my ds passes seedlike stuff after eating that.


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

Is she maybe eatting something outside? I know when I was a kid I ate stuff. There was a plant that to this day I don't know what it was. But I called the things I ate from it belly buttons. My parents never knew!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

lol...
some of the stories are cute..
okay...the reason i don't think it can be something she ate is that we have literally NOTHING inthe house with black seeds...no kiwi or other berries of any sort..no whole grain breads or anything with black seeds on it....

I was worried about parasotes or something and just need a place to sdtart....ive tried searching and cant find anything that has as a symptom black seed-like things in the poo....

sigh
there was also a chunk of gum, does that help? LOL

she doesnt really play outside..it has already turned cold and wet here, so not really good for playing outside...
ugh


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

THe few times DS had bananas he passed all the black stringy 'seed' things....Doesn't really sound like what you're talking of, but I thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Rsponsel75 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello. I know it has been a while but were you able to determine what the black seeds in your child’s poop were? You’re description is the closest I have found to what I’m experiencing with my 2 year old daughter. Thank you, Rachel


----------

